# Cooler weather finally!



## Ernbar (Sep 19, 2019)

I took advantage of the slightly cooler weather this afternoon and took the old Suburban for a spin around Lake Charm not far from my house.




I do my biking early in the morning before the Florida heat cranks up but man it was finally great to have nice temps.




Laid back lazy late afternoon ride!


----------

